
Accidental Release: Goldman Engaged in 'Naked Short Selling' - georgecmu
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/accidentally-released-and-incredibly-embarrassing-documents-show-how-goldman-et-al-engaged-in-naked-short-selling-20120515#ixzz1vFq6FTpR
======
vgnet
The Overstock CEO has this to comment: <http://www.deepcapture.com/joe-floren-
screws-the-pooch/> (tl;dr: Ha-Ha!).

